# Nooks Cranny CANT UNLOCK HELP



## Berginke (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi all,

I cannot for the life of me Unlock nooks  Cranny.
I have paid off my 5000 miles for settlement. I have paid off my house. I’m now lying off my first extension and Tom Nook STILL hasn’t asked me to help him build.  I have built the museum and have loads of things donated. I’ve visited loads of islands and invited islanders to live on my island. What am I doing wrong?
Any help appreciated I’m tearing my hair out.


----------



## sunshinesnekdeceit (Apr 8, 2020)

Berginke said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I cannot for the life of me Unlock nooks  Cranny.
> I have paid off my 5000 miles for settlement. I have paid off my house. I’m now lying off my first extension and Tom Nook STILL hasn’t asked me to help him build.  I have built the museum and have loads of things donated. I’ve visited loads of islands and invited islanders to live on my island. What am I doing wrong?
> Any help appreciated I’m tearing my hair out.


I think it is Tommy (The one in resident services) is the one who asks you to build and not Tom Nook


----------



## Berginke (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi


sunshinesnekdeceit said:


> I think it is Tommy (The one in resident services) is the one who asks you to build and not Tom Nook



Thanks for your reply, I have asked them all  the only thing I can think is that my son and husband both have accounts on AC on this switch too and they’re not playing it actively like I am. I’ve logged into their accounts to see if the option will be offered to them but no


----------



## Chris (Apr 8, 2020)

Have you been buying items from Timmy everyday? You need to have spent 70,000 bells to start the process.


----------



## Berginke (Apr 8, 2020)

I’ll try buying more omg hopefully it works thank you so much


----------



## mapleleaf (Apr 8, 2020)

I think I unlocked nooks cranny after paying off my second house instalment? (i'm not 100% sure though) I also think you have to buy a lot of stuff from resident services!
also pro tip: start getting iron now, i didn't and it took me ages to build aha


----------



## Lio (Apr 8, 2020)

You should be able to unlock Nook's Cranny if you talk to Tommy... Because I remember being asked to find a spot for it as soon as my house was built.


----------



## Burumun (Apr 8, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Have you been buying items from Timmy everyday? You need to have spent 70,000 bells to start the process.


This is for the expansion of Nook's Cranny, not opening the shop. 

Since you mentioned your family playing, too, are you the represent rep, as in the person who started the island? If not, then it would be tied to whoever is the rep and them paying off their first loan, I imagine.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 8, 2020)

Berginke said:


> Thanks for your reply, I have asked them all  the only thing I can think is that my son and husband both have accounts on AC on this switch too and they’re not playing it actively like I am. I’ve logged into their accounts to see if the option will be offered to them but no



Who is the Island Rep? You, your husband, or your son? They will need to be the one who does it, and will need to be the one to qualify.

There are only 2 requirements

1. Pay off your tent.
2. Be on the first day of owning a house.


----------



## Brookie (Apr 8, 2020)

I heard that’s it not based on what you buy. It’s 28 days. I bought over 100,000 on day 25 and nothing, day 28 hit and it unlocked


----------



## Berginke (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks for reply!


JKDOS said:


> Who is the Island Rep? You, your husband, or your son? They will need to be the one who does it, and will need to be the one to qualify.
> 
> There are only 2 requirements
> 
> ...


We have all paid off our tents and they’re both awaiting houses to be built!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

Hi 


Burumun said:


> This is for the expansion of Nook's Cranny, not opening the shop.
> 
> Since you mentioned your family playing, too, are you the represent rep, as in the person who started the island? If not, then it would be tied to whoever is the rep and them paying off their first loan, I imagine.



thanks for replying! We have all paid off our tents  I’ll have to delete the lads 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



mapleleaf said:


> I think I unlocked nooks cranny after paying off my second house instalment? (i'm not 100% sure though) I also think you have to buy a lot of stuff from resident services!
> also pro tip: start getting iron now, i didn't and it took me ages to build aha



hah thanks for the tip


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 8, 2020)

Brookie said:


> I heard that’s it not based on what you buy. It’s 28 days. I bought over 100,000 on day 25 and nothing, day 28 hit and it unlocked


This is for the upgrade not the initial shop.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 8, 2020)

Berginke said:


> We have all paid off our tents and they’re both awaiting houses to be built!



Do you have the museum tent/building yet? NVM


----------



## Brookie (Apr 8, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> This is for the upgrade not the initial shop.



that’s what I’m talking about......


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 8, 2020)

Brookie said:


> that’s what I’m talking about......


Yeah, but OP was asking about how to unlock the initial shop not how to upgrade the current shop.


----------



## Brookie (Apr 8, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Yeah, but OP was asking about how to unlock the initial shop not how to upgrade the current shop.



Oh gotcha, ty


----------



## Berginke (Apr 8, 2020)

Ah guys... I can’t unlock it I’ve been at it all day  I’m a week in to the game and day in day out I’ve nothing to do, no progression it’s wrecking my head  I’ve deleted son and husband as they have their own consoles and don’t play mine now anyway. Still nothing. I don’t know what I’m gonna do it’s so annoying! Thanks for the help though much love x


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 8, 2020)

You should be prompt a little 'cutscene' the next time you enter the Resident Services tent the day after you paid off the initial 5,000 Miles loan, it will involve Tommy talking with Tom Nook, and the next time you speak to Tommy he'll ask you about it and you can choose to listen to him or go to the typical shopping. If you declined to listen to him, he should have a new option to select about what he wanted to ask you.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 8, 2020)

Have You asked Tom Nook what you should do? To get the upgrade, it involves turning in a lot of resources. Maybe you've already started the quest?


----------



## Berginke (Apr 8, 2020)

I’ve just shot myself in the foot by deleting sons account. I’ve to start the game all over again I want to cry.


----------



## Katarzyna (Apr 8, 2020)

Berginke said:


> I’ve just shot myself in the foot by deleting sons account. I’ve to start the game all over again I want to cry.


 Why do you have to start all over? If you delete an account and the resident associated with that account is still in the game, press the (-) button on the home screen and Tom nook will help you delete that person.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 8, 2020)

Katarzyna said:


> Why do you have to start all over? If you delete an account and the resident associated with that account is still in the game, press the (-) button on the home screen and Tom nook will help you delete that person.



Because like New Leaf, the Island rep owns the town. There cannot be a reelection for a Mayor or Island Rep.


----------



## Katarzyna (Apr 8, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Because like New Leaf, the Island rep owns the town. There cannot be a reelection for a Mayor or Island Rep.


I’m assuming OP is the island rep, not the extra accounts.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 8, 2020)

Katarzyna said:


> I’m assuming OP is the island rep, not the extra accounts.



Ok. Since OP claims deleting son's account was devastating for the island, it sounds like the son was the island rep.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



Berginke said:


> I’ve just shot myself in the foot by deleting sons account. I’ve to start the game all over again I want to cry.



I can donate you some bells or materials if it helps get you back on track.


----------



## Berginke (Apr 8, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Ok. Since OP claims deleting son's account was devastating for the island, it sounds like the son was the island rep.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020
> 
> ...



You are so sweet! I’ve started again, yes my son was the island rep  It’s okay I’m calm I’m calm...   I have no idea how to add people or anything yet. Would love some friends if someone tells me how I can add them 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

Hey


Katarzyna said:


> I’m assuming OP is the island rep, not the extra accounts.



Thanks for the reply! My son got there before me  I’ve started again.. my beautiful house and garden gone  and my array of hairstyles and colours and clothes 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

HeY! Unfortunately my son was the rep. It’s ok I’ve started again 


Katarzyna said:


> Why do you have to start all over? If you delete an account and the resident associated with that account is still in the game, press the (-) button on the home screen and Tom nook will help you delete that person.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 8, 2020)

Berginke said:


> You are so sweet! I’ve started again, yes my son was the island rep  It’s okay I’m calm I’m calm...  I have no idea how to add people or anything yet. Would love some friends if someone tells me how I can add them



Without my Switch with me, I don't know the exact steps, but you go to the home screen on your Switch, then hit your profile icon in the top left corner. Once your profile opens, on the left there is a series of menu options, one of which deals with adding friends. You just need to find the add a friend option that involves entering friend codes, which are a series of numbers like this 1234-5678-9012. The *SW* part you may typically see others put in front of their code signifies that the code belongs to the *Sw*itch, and not the Wii, NDS, or 3DS. So you don't need to do anything with it.

There is an option in the game for playing with people without adding them to your friend list if you'd like that. This involves using what's called a Dodo code, which the Airport in game can explain to you.


----------



## Berginke (Apr 8, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Without my Switch with me, I don't know the exact steps, but you go to the home screen on your Switch, then hit your profile icon in the top left corner. Once your profile opens, on the left there is a series of menu options, one of which deals with adding friends. You just need to find the add a friend option that involves entering friend codes, which are a series of numbers like this 1234-5678-9012. The *SW* part you may typically see others put in front of their code signifies that the code belongs to the *Sw*itch, and not the Wii, NDS, or 3DS. So you don't need to do anything with it.
> 
> There is an option in the game for playing with people without adding them to your friend list if you'd like that. This involves using what's called a Dodo code, which the Airport in game can explain to you.


Thank you again you are so kind


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Apr 8, 2020)

I didn't think it was possible to delete the rep without deleting the whole island. That's what nook told me anyways.


----------



## Berginke (Apr 8, 2020)

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> I didn't think it was possible to delete the rep without deleting the whole island. That's what nook told me anyways.


Ok so in a panic I deleted my son’s whole profile from the switch (he has his own switch I’m not that evil he never plays mine just once for AC) and then realised he was the Rep after


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 8, 2020)

Brookie said:


> I heard that’s it not based on what you buy. It’s 28 days. I bought over 100,000 on day 25 and nothing, day 28 hit and it unlocked



I wish it went back to the old system.  It seem like we can't make a different in our purchasing power like in past AC game.


----------



## Berginke (Apr 9, 2020)

Anyone any tips now for iron? I had loads saved up for the shop and obviously with restarting the game I now have ONE


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 9, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I wish it went back to the old system.  It seem like we can't make a different in our purchasing power like in past AC game.



Even New Leaf had the "days passed" progression system

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



ForbiddenSecrets said:


> I didn't think it was possible to delete the rep without deleting the whole island. That's what nook told me anyways.



True. That's why the island was deleted in this case.


----------



## Joeygirl (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi I’m having the same issue, wondering did you ever figure out how to get Timmy or Tommy to ask for help building the nook cranny?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020



Berginke said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I cannot for the life of me Unlock nooks  Cranny.
> I have paid off my 5000 miles for settlement. I have paid off my house. I’m now lying off my first extension and Tom Nook STILL hasn’t asked me to help him build.  I have built the museum and have loads of things donated. I’ve visited loads of islands and invited islanders to live on my island. What am I doing wrong?
> Any help appreciated I’m tearing my hair out.


Hi, just wondering did you ever figure it out? I’m stuck and on my third house upgrade, museum is build, and still no request to help build the nook cranny and I have all the supplies!


----------

